# Craftsman 536.886400 running issues



## Hokie-Dave (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello all. I just picked up the snow blower from my BIL. From what I can tell it is has a Tecumseh 4HP engine and was made around 1987 or so. I've attached a couple pictures as well. I replaced the fuel line before using on Saturday since it had a hole from the previous owner not routing the line correctly I'm assuming. I just bought some 1/4" ID fuel line from the auto parts store.

Worked pretty good for a day. Now when I go to start it, it fires up and dies instantly UNLESS I keep pressing the primer button. Does this sound like a carburetor problem or something else?

Any ideas would be helpful and appreciated.

Thanks,
dave


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Definitely a carb issue.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There might also be a screen in the fuel tank that's plugged. If you pull the fuel line off the bottom of the tank or at the carb see if it flows properly.

Could also be something like the needle in the carb that regulates how much fuel comes in getting stuck too.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Dave.I agree with cleaning the carb. Replacing the fuel line probably allowed dirt or shredded rubber to block one of the internal ports on the carb. Here is a link to different Tecumseh carbs to help you understand how they work. Just pick the series carb that matches yours.

Small Engine, Lawn Mower, Snowthrower Troubleshooting, Repairs and Safety


----------



## Hokie-Dave (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I'll check and see if there is a screen clogged in the tank, but the tank seems like it empties just fine. I've had it off a couple times already. I've just ordered a new carb since it seemed just as cheap if not cheaper than rebuilding / cleaning it, especially with it being almost 30 years old.

On another note, any ideas what to look for as a reason that the wheels don't seem to propel the machine? It does say it is a dual stage, which I assume means the wheels should be driven also?

dave


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

YEP - a few things to look at while your in the ordering mood! ;>P Pop off the belt cover as well as the bottom plate on the tractor. Look a the the belts (condition) and tensioner - then look when the cables are actuated and see if it has good tension. Look underneath at the friction disk/wheel. Is the rubber hard/cracked, is it making good contact and is the wheel free of gunk.......


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello dave, welcome to *SBF!! *could need a new belt, might as well replace the auger belt while doing the drive belt that way your good to go and know how old your belts are


----------

